
Overall enrollment at universities is down for the seventh year in a row - rhegart
https://www.wsj.com/articles/college-enrollments-down-again-this-year-11559217601
======
soganess
Who is surprised by this?

While education is highly inelastic, we've basically moved the cost to the
point where you would have to be a madperson not to think twice.

In the next 10 years, when people are more normalized to the pricing, you'll
be seeing these clickbait articles about how no one is going to school
anymore, and the middle class is shrinking, and everyone in gen +1 is so lazy
unlike their parents who earned their jobs.

